

Star Wars' new robot BB-8 on the stage - fidraj
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABzjUf3E_0c

======
ralfd
[http://time.com/3826420/bob-iger-star-wars-
sphero/](http://time.com/3826420/bob-iger-star-wars-sphero/)
[http://www.gosphero.com](http://www.gosphero.com)

It is Sphero, a startup making toys with flywheels. For example a spherical
ball-thingy (sphero) you can move/control with your smartphone.

------
SocksCanClose
Does anybody know the company they're talking about? Does the top piece use
some sort of gyro-stabilized magnetic control system?

~~~
codeulike
I would say the sphere has a counterweight system and separate magnet system
to link with the head (because the robot is able to move its head to the side
without moving when it needs to). I'd imagine there's magnets in the sphere
and head, and the head has powerered wheels/rollers as well. Its a very
sophisticated trick.

------
JoeAltmaier
Too cute to tolerate.

